# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > الفضائيات >  >  توقفت قنوات الشوتايم اليوم 19/12/2010

## yassirali66

*


[frame="1 80"]توقفت قنوات الشوتايم اليوم 19/12/2010  

نظراً لأسباب إجرائية خارجة عن نطاق سيطرتنا نحيطكم علماً بأن جميع مشتركي   أوربت بباقة ميجا فقط سوف يستقبلون عدداً أقل من القنوات التي يستقبلونها   حالياً خلال أيام قليلة. 
سيحول مشتركو أوربت ميجا  إلى باقة ألفا حيث سوف تتوقف القنوات الأجنبية عن   البث.وفي ضوء هذا التغير فقد قامت الشبكة بتقليل سعر الاشتراك بباقة ميجا   لتتناسب مع باقة ألفا. 


لن يتأثر المشتركون بباقة أوربت ألفا. وسوف تستمر القنوات العربية ببث برامجها كالمعتاد. 

سوف يفقد المشتركون بكافة باقات شوتايم كل قنواتهم خلال نفس الفترة. ولن   تقوم شوتايم بتحميل مشتركيها بأي تكاليف  اشتراك خلال هذه القترة. 


نشكركم جميعاً على صبركم معنا ونؤكد لكم بأننا نعمل بشكل دؤوب  لحل هذه   المشاكل وبالتالي إطلاق شبكة أوربت شوتايم (osn) في مصر في أسرع وقت ممكن[/frame]
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*تحياتي ياحبيب
أها بالنسبة للشيرنج حترجع قنوات الشوتايم ولا ننسى الفكرة
*

----------


## yassirali66

*لكل داء دواء الا الهرم.....
ترقبونا...
*

----------

